# LA Daily News: Sprewell's choices down to Lakers and Heat



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LINK 

_"When Latrell thinks about the Lakers, he gets a big smile on his face," said Gist. "Playing alongside a great player like Kobe Bryant and for a great coach like Phil Jackson is something he's very intrigued by." Los Angeles Daily News

"The only way the Lakers could meet Sprewell's demands is by orchestrating a sign-and-trade deal with the Timberwolves, although that appears unlikely."_

I doubt Miami is interested in him, so I'd say there's a pretty good chance that we sign him. I'm glad to read that we're interested. Latrell would make us a better team.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hmm.. Interesting..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What would you think of this lineup?

PG- Latrell Sprewell
SG- Kobe Bryant
SF- Lamar Odom
PF- Dennis Rodman
C- Chris Mihm

Kinda reminds you of the Bulls huh?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No it doesnt.. Really.. This team would be decent but out in the 1st rd if they even made the playoffs.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

If we get 6th seed which I think we can do if we get Spree and Rodman we could beat the Nuggs. They don't have a good defender for Kobe. They don't have a good defender for Lamar either. Then we would play the Suns. I think we could take them to 5 or 6 games.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

No...we don't need another cancer.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'll take talent over cancer


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> i'll take talent over cancer


 I'll take anyone over you as a GM. Ask the TWolves of last year how well talent trumps cancer. Hell, ask the Portland Trail Blazers. The list goes on and on and on. Chemistry is everything in the NBA.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

If Phil can control him like he did rodman then i'd give it a try who knows he might get his act straight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil had problems with Rodman all of the time. The other players were not distractions so he could focus his effort on Dennis. This year he already has Kobe and Kwame to deal with. Does he really need another?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Latrell Sprewell...Aaron McKie...Smush Parker
SG: Kobe Bryant...Von Wafer...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Lamar Odom...Devean George...Jumaine Jones...Luke Walton
PF: Kwame Brown...Brian Cook...Slava Medvedenko
C: Chris Mihm...Andrew Bynum

I'll take it! IMO, that makes us better than Minnesota, Portland, New Orleans and Utah for sure (meaning we're out of the WC cellar). Also, it could be a better team than Memphis, the Clippers, Seattle and Golden State.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> If Phil can control him like he did rodman then i'd give it a try who knows he might get his act straight.


The things is Rodman didn't disrupt team chemistry, people loved playing with him. Rodman's problems were different than Spree's. Spree is a cancer to the team, Rodman wasn't, Rodman just was a crazy guy on and off the court.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> The things is Rodman didn't disrupt team chemistry, people loved playing with him. Rodman's problems were different than Spree's. Spree is a cancer to the team, Rodman wasn't, Rodman just was a *crazy guy on and off the court*.



So is spree lol


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> No it doesnt.. Really.. This team would be decent but out in the 1st rd if they even made the playoffs.


Why are you ALWAYS so negative!?!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Why are you ALWAYS so negative!?!


I'm not. I just dont like this current team.. Too many if's!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah team chemistrys important but

first you gotta have talent 

then team chemistry


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm not. I just dont like this current team.. Too many if's!


exactly


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> So is spree lol


I don't think Spree is as bad as Rodman was. Rodman partied in Vegas between Finals games, and then came to the games 30 minutes before tipoff and still played amazing. With Spree, he doesn't have those off court issues, not anymore at least. His only problem is that he disrupts can be a cancer to the team if he feels like hes getting shafted.

I still don't see how much it can hurt to have him for 2 years with the second year being an option, especially since he _wants _ to play with Kobe and for the lakers.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Kobe, Kwame, Spre and Odom in the same locker room?

Ouch...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

since this team is banking on potential and hoping that everyone will either have a breakout or a solid season.. why not bring spree aboard and hope that he rebounds from a turmoil season last year. The more lottery tickets you buy the more chance that you'll win right?? :biggrin: 

Chris Mihm (hoping he becomes a 10/10 guy)
Kwame Brown (hoping he becomes a solid contributor on defense but most are hoping that he becomes a star with the lakers possibly a 20/10 guy)
Lamar Odom (after a bad season last year, fans are counting him to become the next pippen since he'll be playing his normal SF position)
Kobe Bryant (again after a bad season last year.. low FG % etc.. theres rumors hes being working his butt off.. so the expectation grows..)
Aaron Mckie (after averaging 2.2ppg due to injuries fans are expecting him to be a solid contributor by avging atless 10 ppg and around 5 assists a game)

for this team to compete with the rest of the elite teams, they're going to have to bank on their potential and talent. So might as well bring Spree aboard


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The way I see it, if he wants to be here and he is willing to listen to Phil and play under the system, then why the hell not. He is starting caliber and comes fairly cheap. Two years with an option an the second.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> What would you think of this lineup?
> 
> PG- Latrell Sprewell
> SG- Kobe Bryant
> ...


not so much. A little. Just to comment on your signature, that would be my dream roster as well.:biggrin:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Dennis Rodman..wtf. Can I remind everyone he's 44?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We don't need him to average 19 rebounds per game. We're not gonna put him in for 30 minutes per game. We just need him because hes another body in the paint and hes just another big that can play some minutes for us. He's arguably the best rebounder in NBA history and If he could be at least half of that itd do wonders for this team. Look at Dikembe hes like 43. I bet Rodman now is just as athletic as B. Grant.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

If facts matter to you, Mutumbo just turned 39. First, Rodman has not been playing basketball or been in any kind of shape like Mutumbo. Rodman is 44, Mutumbo just turned 39, if you want to compare him to Mutumbo, then it's valid for me to say you're wanting a 2010-2011 version of Mutumbo starting, which you did by putting Rodman in that lineup. Not to mention Rodman's liver is probably shot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Umm kinda off topic, but what happened to the Kemp rumors?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

kemp isnt coming back..i have a good feeling


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Just say no to this perennial loser of a cancer.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

thekid said:


> If facts matter to you, Mutumbo just turned 39. First, Rodman has not been playing basketball or been in any kind of shape like Mutumbo. Rodman is 44, Mutumbo just turned 39, if you want to compare him to Mutumbo, then it's valid for me to say you're wanting a 2010-2011 version of Mutumbo starting, which you did by putting Rodman in that lineup. Not to mention Rodman's liver is probably shot.


theres rumors mutumbo might of faked his age when he came into his league
he might be around 43~45


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea he came from a rural place in Congo. A lotta people say his birthdate is unknown and they estimated.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Yea he came from a rural place in Congo. A lotta people say his birthdate is unknown and they estimated.


lol..thats weird...


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I've heard of that, who's to say he's not 34? No point talking about Rodman anymore, you'll know why if he doesn't come back and you'll see why if he does.


----------



## dark chaos (Sep 6, 2005)

Hope Sprewell will choose Lakers


----------



## phatbuddha (Sep 6, 2005)

spree would be a nice addition IF we could get the impropable out of him. i just forsee him being another gary payton who wont find his offense in the triangle.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

phatbuddha said:


> spree would be a nice addition IF we could get the impropable out of him. i just forsee him being another gary payton who wont find his offense in the triangle.


Payton didn't find his offense in the triange because hes a player who needs the ball to be effective. If you watched the Lakers, he was very effective, when the ball was run through him in the post. The thing was though, that it was usually Shaq or Kobe who Jackson would run the ball trhough, not Payton. Payton was pretty much an off the ball slasher (one of his most underrated abilities), and he complained about not having a huge role in the offense.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Sprewell won't be bad, but I really doubt he can play PG, even in the triangle. He doesn't have the skills on either end of the floor.


----------

